# Info on Specialized M2



## backcountryeti (May 16, 2009)

So tomorrow I am buying my first road bike, a Specialized M2? Seemed like a good deal but I cannot find much information about it online. Granted once I have it in hand I will know quite a bit more, but does anyone have any info on this bike? Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_ MI (Nov 14, 2009)

M2 is Specialized trade name for the aluminum alloy that was used in it's frames. It's not the name of a particular model.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

M2's were offered by Specialized in the mid-1990's. I had an M2 hardtail MTB that was purchased in 1994, which pre-dates widespread use of the Interwebz to market bikes.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 16, 2009)

So, have the bike, figured out it is a 1996 Specialized M2 Road Pro. Well, I guess just the frame and fork. The goodies: Dura Ace rear derailleur, Dura Ace downtube shifter, Dura Ace cassette, set up as a 1x8. Crazy light and fast. I think it will serve me well as my first roadie!


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*I have one.*

backcountryeti,

I have owned one since '95. Bought it new. Raced it a lot and crashed it a bunch of times too! It's a great bike, super stiff and very tough. 

You'll like it as your first roadie. It's from the first wave of good aluminum frames, a pretty much no-compromise battleship of a bike. 

You won't get the lightness and vibration damping of today's tech, so you probably don't want to ride a century on it, but it'll sure do the job for rides and races up to say 50 miles or so. 

It's _still _my only bike and I'm happily riding and racing it at 40, banging away on that old first generation Shimano 600 STI 8 speed drivetrain. Although I'm finally going to upgrade early next year, believe me I'm nowhere close to wearing this old boat out!

Recent pic attached. I've got a bunch of info, so let me know if you want it.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

M2 is a metal matrix composite. It is aluminum with alumina (aluminum oxide ceramic) particles suspended in it to make it stronger. Alcan marketed a similar material and called it Duralcan. If I'm not mistaken, it was tricky to weld since the ceramic could precipitate out, so I think the M2 frames were actually USA made (not common for Spec).

I still have and occasionally ride a '93? stumpjumper M2 mountain bike. It is very stiff but I like it.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

M2 isn't a model of a bike, its the material a frame is made of. AKA Specialized's own mixture of metal alloy


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Definitely made in the USA. Like carveitup says, the tubing is 'MMC' for Metal Matrix Composite. From what I understand, this frame is from one of the last production runs Spec. did in the US before moving over to our Chinese friends.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone! I am definitely happy with this purchase. One more question, does anyone know the largest size tire that I can fit in the frame? I have 23s on it now and would like something a little larger. Thanks


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

I ride 25mm's on mine.


----------



## dwtolbert (Jun 11, 2012)

*1995 specialized M2*

Just picked this up today : )


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope you like it, dwtolbert. Although I've upgraded to a modern carbon fiber bike I still have my old M2. She's still 99.5% stock, tough as nails and full of great memories.

Although I've thought many times of converting it to a fixie, I can't seem to bring myself to do it. Too sentimental. Taking her apart just seems wrong somehow.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Just took mine out for a short ride,gave the others a break,this thing really goes,accelerates nicely,think Im gonna ride this a lil more,had it since it came out and upgraded over the years with DA & a carbon fork ,have some nice lil hills & this thing flies up them,glad I kept it.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Went full custom on mine.

Powder coated white, CK headset, easton carbon fork, campy 10spd.

It is in process of getting converted again, into a 1x? (8-10spd) for around town stuff. Great thing is I can keep changing it to fit what I need. Can always change it back to stock(minus the paint), I still have all the parts in a box. Mine was a silver gray color from 1996. 

























I have a lot of memories on this bike. My first full sized road frame, hand me down from my dad, my first century, frist crit, first set of wheels I hand built. Bike that got me back into riding after a 5 year break, I could never part with it.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Had an M2 Road Pro for lots of years. It survived a 40mph crash into the back of a pickup truck. It came off better than I did!

Great little bikes. 

I'd buy another one.

M


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

QuattroCreep said:


> Went full custom on mine.
> 
> Powder coated white, CK headset, easton carbon fork, campy 10spd.
> 
> ...


Same here with the gray/silver,puttin on some lighter tubes,tires& rims,I just put a white Caad 10 together in white so I was thinkin about painting the M2 in a baby blue like the Mt. bike color they had.


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

QuattroCreep,

Your bike looks fantastic! I'm inspired to do similarly with mine...there's no doubt many years of service left in the old battleship.

Time for an ebay session!


----------



## January2712 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is my one and only road bike.

My dad got it for a steal from his friend for $400 a couple of years back. Didn't use it much until my friend introduced me to road cycling end 2011.

Full Dura Ace 7410, I have changed to cassette and chains. 

Very nice first bike, I have tried my friend's Giant TCR and could not tell the difference. Maybe I didn't ride it long enough though, may I know if anyone can tell the difference between a M2 and a Tarmac?

Thanks


----------

